# Multi-car UK BREAKDOWN COVER from £59.50 with CHRIS KNOTT



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

To help you save even more money on your breakdown cover we've launched a MULTI-CAR version of our successful UK Breakdown product just in time for winter.

Comprehensive cover for a single vehicle currently costs just £59.50 but, with new additions of two or three-car cover for only £109 and £128 respectively, there's now even more reason to choose Chris Knott Breakdown.

*CHRIS KNOTT MULTI-CAR BREAKDOWN*
1 Car - £59.50
2 Cars - £109.00
3 Cars - £128.00

If you have more vehicles we can arrange cover for those too, using these products as the building blocks.

CHRIS KNOTT's UK Breakdown Cover provides: HomeStart, Roadside Assistance, Recovery, Onward Travel, Overnight Stay, Hire Car, Relief Driver and Message Relay.

The policy also includes assistance for scenarios that are normally excluded. These FREE extras are: Running out of Fuel, Flat Batteries, Lost/Broken Keys and Accidental Tyre Damage.

If you're an existing CKI Breakdown customer we'll make sure you benefit from the multi-car rates at renewal if you currently have multiple single car policies with us.

*WINTER 2013 OFFER:* Arrange cover for the first time before 31st March 2014 and you'll benefit from *£5 OFF* the above prices.


----------

